# Creepy Twins DIY



## Octavia Mobley (Sep 4, 2013)

My take on the "Creepy Twin" thing....Although, they are more cute than creepy. Forgive my crappy video creation/editing skills. It was my first DIY video.






They are static right now, but I have been venturing into the area of animatronics, so I hope to at least make their heads turn in the future.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully and spookily done!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Really enjoyed the video! Hope to see more!


----------

